# Best device to look at stars on GC trip



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Lucky enough to be on the Grand July 25-Aug 5 and there will be almost no moon so the heavens should be spectacular.

Any suggestions on the best telescope or other device for this opportunity.

Thanks


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

It's spectacular just using your eyes, but one trip I took my spotting scope for a closer view, everyone wanted to use it the first night I took it out, but it stayed packed for the rest of the trip, there really wasn't any reason unless you're an astronomer. It's flippin amazing just looking at it bare eyed..


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

A pair of image stabilized binoculars is probably your best bet. A star-finder app is also a must. There are some pretty cool things to see that way. I use Night Sky X, and it seems to work very well, including in off-line mode.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay...I did some homework, and the Andromeda Galaxy should be visible on your trip, and it's one of the better objects to look for through binoculars. Don't expect it to look like any of the astrophotography you see online, but it's still pretty impressive. 

The Milky Way should also be visible and is pretty cool to pan through with binos.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I second using a star finder app down there. I have used Star Walk and it amazing what you can find in the sky.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Delta Aquarids Meteor shower will be peaking July 29-30, and you'll catch the early Perseids.


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

I just went down the GC in May. As long as the moon isn't full the stars are pretty incredible with just the naked eye. But it would definitely be nice to have some idea of the constellations. I did see a starlink satellite launch, which was pretty weird to watch from the bottom of the canyon


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

LOL, from what I've been reading it seems like starlink is rapidly going to be technology of the past, if they don't win their battle with the FCC and Charlie Ergen


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Fine by me if it means no cell service in the canyon! Sad day when that happens imo


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Dory179 said:


> Fine by me if it means no cell service in the canyon! Sad day when that happens imo


From an LE friend at the south rim, if you have ATT you can get service at the graineries, but nowhere else, and there's nothing in the works to change that..


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Dory179 said:


> Fine by me if it means no cell service in the canyon! Sad day when that happens imo


The star finding apps work off satellites in airplane mode and do not use cell service.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Roseldo said:


> A pair of image stabilized binoculars is probably your best bet. A star-finder app is also a must. There are some pretty cool things to see that way. I use Night Sky X, and it seems to work very well, including in off-line mode.





mkashzg said:


> I second using a star finder app down there. I have used Star Walk and it amazing what you can find in the sky.


I agree with a star finder app being essential. I use Stellarium. It does not need a connection.

Some nights I will continue to use the app while lying on my back in the tent filling in my understanding of the sky between the more prominent constellations.

Once you have a good handle on the constellations it makes it easier to dial into the finer features in the night sky like galaxies and nebulas.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Roll-A-Cot, and your eyes.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

mkashzg said:


> The star finding apps work off satellites in airplane mode and do not use cell service.


Yup, I use Star Walk 2 and it worked fine while flying in an airplane.

I haven't seen a better star app than that one, but I haven't looked hard either


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Night vision.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s a curious looking telescope you’ve got there.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Orion Binoculars has an ultra wide field low mag/high light gathering pair of binoculars for stargazing which look really cool.

Orion Binoculars

This would be an easy to carry solution that would be great for observing large open clusters and rich areas of the Milky Way. They also make some pretty affordable tripod mounted binoculars.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Orion and Meade make some great binoculars that you don't have to pay an arm and a leg for.


----------

